# Free IMLs Tshirts at the Arnold



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 1, 2012)

PJ BRAUN and I will have a limited number of new Jerry Beck designed IronMagLabs tshirts with us at the Arnold on Friday and Saturday! The best part: we are giving them away! 

Check our twitters to find out where we are at any given time!

Www.twitter.com/aaronsingerman 

Www.twitter.com/braunfitness


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 1, 2012)

^ No twitter,, You guys going to be at Expo?


----------



## swollen (Mar 1, 2012)

That's cool! I'm not gonna be able to make it there this year tho :-(

But hey!, you could mail me one, lol!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> PJ BRAUN and I will have a limited number of new Jerry Beck designed IronMagLabs tshirts with us at the Arnold on Friday and Saturday! The best part: we are giving them away!
> 
> Check our twitters to find out where we are at any given time!
> 
> ...



U HAZ NU STALKER!!1!

_i can haz IronMagLabs teezhurt?_


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously, that Beck design rocks!

But if I make it to Columbus for the expo all I'd want is a fist bump and tix to Dhir's after party. 

...

i KEED! I KEED!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2012)

we will have t-shirts and tanks (male & female) available soon on IML with the new logos.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

Digging the new design!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 1, 2012)

Prince said:


> we will have t-shirts and tanks (male & female) available soon on IML with the new logos.




I cannot wait, wanna rock both as soon as they are available.


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 1, 2012)

I wear the old design t-shirt in my gym all the time. Can't wait to get a new one. They look sweet.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 1, 2012)

We will be at the expo off and on all weekend.


----------



## gamma (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet I am  heading down there in a few hours .


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 2, 2012)

Be there in 2hrs


----------



## hellrebel (Mar 2, 2012)

i would proudly wear one of those since IM become my new addiction


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Mar 5, 2012)

PJ and I gave away 100 shirts and peopled loved them... They were gone QUICK... But don't fret, very shortly they will be available to purchase on the IMLs website (www.ironmaglabs.com) along with girls stuff and tanks! All very high quality soft fit gear. You guys will love it.


----------



## Sheer (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice Tshirt.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> we will have t-shirts and tanks (male & female) available soon on IML with the new logos.


 


Aaron Singerman said:


> PJ and I gave away 100 shirts and peopled loved them... They were gone QUICK... But don't fret, very shortly they will be available to purchase on the IMLs website (www.ironmaglabs.com) along with girls stuff and tanks! All very high quality soft fit gear. You guys will love it.


 can't wait !!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 8, 2012)

dammit I hate living on the east coast. all the cool bb parties happen on the west coast.


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> dammit I hate living on the east coast. all the cool bb parties happen on the west coast.



Ummm... Ohio? Can't tell if this is a joke or not, the Arnold isn't really that far if you're on the coast.

Awesome design btw.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

Great shot of ebfitness! 

Aaron, is that Carl?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2012)

squigader said:


> Ummm... Ohio? Can't tell if this is a joke or not, the Arnold isn't really that far if you're on the coast.
> 
> Awesome design btw.



Yeah, I forgot it was in ohio. Where I'm at right now ohio is pretty far.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 10, 2012)

Killer t shirt! Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 14, 2012)

Cant wait to get the Chic version!!!! The new shirts are HOT!


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 16, 2012)

Fitnbuf said:


> Cant wait to get the Chic version!!!! The new shirts are HOT!


Bet you'd look great in it.


----------

